# Looking for rex/hairless near huntsville, alabama.



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had the worst luck finding breeders near here. I'd be willing to travel to nashville, birmingham, or atlanta.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I found this site, if anyone else is in the area: http://rodentsaretospoil.weebly.com/


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't go to her. She does not provide where her rats came from (what breeder, or if they came from a pet store) what breeders she has worked with, ect. That automatically in my books makes her untrustworthy. Unless you can ask her where her rats came from (what breeder) and are able to contact the breeder they came from directly for proof, I wouldn't go to her.

Also she has variations wrong on a Lot of them. I would not trust her at all.

If your willing to travel farther, or out of State I can give you links to good breeders and rescues.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I talked to her a bit on facebook. The only information about their health I got was a bit vague. She just said all her rats come with pedigrees. She will have a litter of dumbo rexes in two weeks, so I could go out and take a look at them, but if you know of any in the surrounding states then by all means, send links.


----------

